# Newb Cage / Hutch Question



## Contea (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello everyone!  I am new to Backyard Herds and was hoping I could get some advice from you experienced meat rabbit raisers…

I have done a lot of research on meat rabbits and plan on getting started this spring with a buck and two does.  I found a local breeder that I trust and had good references.  However, the rabbits are large….they have some Flemish Giant in them so I am looking at rabbits that are going to be pushing 12-18 lbs. 

Now, I’ve been getting conflicting information regarding the living quarters for these size rabbits.  Some places say that due to their weight they can’t have wire floors so I would have to have wood floors.  Other places say wire floors are just fine.  Anyone have experience with rabbits this size and what would you recommend for the floors?

Thank you for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 15, 2015)

Welcome we raise Californian rabbits so their weight is around 10 -11 lbs on the adults. 

How does the breeder you are getting the rabbits from house theirs?  They would probably be able to give you some pointers.

How much space do you have to work with- you may want to consider colony raising them if wire floors aren't ideal. Just have a separate area for the buck so that you don't have litters one after the other. From what I see with our rabbits, wood floors would soak up urine and such and would have to be replaced frequently- unless you can litter box train the breeders.

Keep us updated and post some pictures when you get your rabbits!


----------



## Contea (Mar 15, 2015)

Hens and Roos - thanks for the reply.  I sent an email to the breeder with that exact question, just waiting to hear back from him.  In the mean time I wanted to get others opinions to so I can have as much information in front of me as possible.

Unfortunately for me, I don't have a lot of space.  I live in town and the zoning laws are a bit restrictive.  So, I will be putting the pens in my garage and giving them daily yard time in rabbit runs that I will be making.  I would prefer to use wire floors for exactly the reason you noted, though I have been looking into putting something like thin sheet metal (or something) nailed to the wood floor as an alternative for both protecting the wood and to simplify cleaning.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 15, 2015)

Instead of metal(which can corrode from the urine) how about the plastic trays that one slides under the wire to catch the urine and waste. You would maybe need to custom build your cages around the size of the pan.  With our rabbits we see that they pick a corner as their potty corner.

Not sure how big your garage is but what about building a colony pen in one corner.  Our rabbits are housed in our shop and when we made the set up, DH put down vinyl flooring(just laid in loose)over the concrete that we put shaving on and clean up is very nice.  We do a combination of wire cages and floor area.  The floor area is used for growing out litters.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think you would have a problem with your larger rabbits and wire floors.  If you are building your own cages you would want a floor stretcher, which is basically a metal bar in a "Z" shape that goes under the cage floor to give the floor more support.  I've been very pleased with my cages that have this feature.

If you are purchasing your cages just ask the manufacturer to include a floor stretcher for each cage.

I would avoid wooden floors like the plague as I don't think there is any way to really protect the wood from urine.  A wire floor would be easier to replace that a wooden floor.

My rabbits are all in wire cages.  I do provide floor mats so they do have a place to go to get off the wire.

Wire floors are easier to keep clean, very washable.

Just my 5 cents worth (inflation doncha know).

Bottom line is you are really going to enjoy your rabbits!  Good luck with your project.  Do let us know if you have any questions.

And for crying out loud, don't forget pictures!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2015)

Colony raising can be very challenging to manage - especially for a newbie...I wouldn't personally recommend it. Harder to organize breedings and if your stock don't get along, well, more problems!

Wire floor is just fine for larger breeds, just need to have that extra bar for bracing. I use wooden hutches which has wooden floor for the nestbox and a wire run. I find they work quite well for me even cleaning-wise, but they aren't for everyone


----------



## Kemmerlin's Mini Farm (Aug 25, 2015)

We have NZW does and a Cali buck -- all on wire floors & they work just fine. I 100% agree to stay away from the wood idea! The only alternate flooring I provide is in the Summer. I get the large flooring tiles from Lowes/Home Depot (whoever has what I'm looking for on clearance!) and I keep them in the freezer at night and place them in their pens during the day since it gets so hot where we are... but I do have a brace in the middle of their pens - my concern for the flooring wasn't necessarily the weight of the single doe/buck but the weight of the nest box + the kits + the mama! Hope all is going well! ...any updates?


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome! I raise French lops and quite honestly, they do fine on the wire. I have a few divas in the mix who hate it and they have dog kennels. I never suggest wood for anything really, it absorbs everything and breeds bacteria and other not good things.... They make resting mats as well as giving them a little plastic basket has worked nicely for mine as well. I load it with hay and they will use it as a litter box so it saves time on clean up too


----------

